# When was your females first heat?



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sure which place to put this in.

I have an 8 (almost 9) month old who hasn't had her first heat yet. Just wondering when your dogs started theirs? I was told the larger breed dogs usually take longer than 6 months, but still worry. I have a male who is still just a little to young to be neutered ( 5 1/2 months) and dont want to have an accidental litter (i watch them both at all times because of this fear). 

What early signs should I look for (never had an unaltered female before)? Will I defiantly notice signs before its too late? I just really, really, really don't want to mess up.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ditto my girl is just now 7 months I do a (check)evey couple days. Its been a long long time sinse I had a large breed female to go into heat almost 12 years? :shrug: I also don't want a OOOPS. So ill lurk here and see what is said.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Anka went into heat at 10 months. Most of the Shepherds females I've known have been between 10-14 months.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Ursa is 10.5 months old and hasn't had it yet but she's close. She's started losing a ton of coat.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Loosing a ton of coat? Bellas coat has changed ALOT over the past few weeks. Its gotten a lot shorter. And she's lost a lot of her black gaurd hairs as well. She kinda looks like a Mal with as short as her hair is now. Should I be more alert ill have to get some good side pics of her. She jus blew a TON of coat. I thought the river was the cause when she went for her first swim :shrug: now I'm worried lol. I don't want German Shar Peis.


----------



## silly34 (Sep 8, 2009)

Mine never did  She got spayed at 6 months, before her first heat cycle.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

ChristenHolden said:


> Loosing a ton of coat? Bellas coat has changed ALOT over the past few weeks. Its gotten a lot shorter. And she's lost a lot of her black gaurd hairs as well. She kinda looks like a Mal with as short as her hair is now. Should I be more alert ill have to get some good side pics of her. She jus blew a TON of coat. I thought the river was the cause when she went for her first swim :shrug: now I'm worried lol. I don't want German Shar Peis.


 
I've always found that when my girls start to really blow their coat it's a good indicator that they're getting ready to come into heat. There are also subtle changes in personality. DH compares it to PMS...which I think is ridiculous.  But, depending on the girl, there does seem to be a little moodiness. 

Once I start suspecting that she's going into heat I just start to check regularly. I keep an eye on the back end (Anka's first heat she swelled up to about the size of my fist. It was very noticeable...others not so much) and initially I would also keep some tissue by her crate and when I would go to let her out I would just do a quick blot back there to check for any discharge. Anka bled ALOT but I know others soemtimes only do a couple drops.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gala got her first heat at 9 months.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

My two were 9 months and 14 months. It is best if you can let her go through at least one season before spaying (and your male is way too young to neuter - give it another 10 months at least). Start keeping an extra close eye on the girl (an esy method is to take a paper towel and swipe her vulva every day to check for discharge). Since the boy is so young, if you keep them separated, he likely won't have any clue what's going on. My friend has two 15 month old puppies, a brother and sister. The girl has been in season twice now and the male pays no attention to her at all yet.


----------

